# Ads/Verification



## Mr. Blue (Apr 14, 2011)

I just registered for the forum and have noticed that there are still ads in the middle of threads. I also notice that I need to verify letters to make this post. Is there some sort of 'break in' period?


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 14, 2011)

We made it a little more difficult to create a account, because of a massive spam attack. You will not have to always do the verification,m so keep posting.

The advertisements are Google ads, and help pay for the cost of running the web site. We do not control what Google places there, so do not assume that the ads are reviewed and approved by Canon Rumors, they are not!


----------

